# Electrical connection question --Over-head electrical works



## SarahJennifer (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how much to connect privete property pole to top of electrical service pole and install the meters? 

We build with Clarendon in Sydney. I thought the builder will do it.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Sarah, ask your electrician.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> Sarah, ask your electrician.


 
I'm surprised she can read our answers, she obviously couldn't read the part that said this forum is for electrical professionals. It's amazing how many people have that dislexic type issue when coming on here.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

She's wondering why no one answered her question on CT as well.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> She's wondering why no one answered her question on CT as well.


 
Hell I'd go there and do the job for $300k, I sometimes do working vacations. And having never been there to dive... I'm sure a local guy would be cheaper.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm wondering where else she will post this same question?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> She's wondering why no one answered her question on CT as well.


AND on DIY as well. :whistling2:


----------

